# offshore bottom fishing video report



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yefplVmGJyc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice video! I saw you guys out there on the water on the way in. Think I'm hitting the liberty and tex in the am.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Seeing Red*

Nice video Brandon. Maybe you should think about adding a Marine Grill to that Yak.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Nice video! I saw you guys out there on the water on the way in. Think I'm hitting the liberty and tex in the am.


yea i saw u drive by, i almost went there that morning.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, good video.

Kevin


----------



## COALTRAIN (Jun 28, 2012)

Great video. Was that Navarre?


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice fish and video !:cool2::excl::clap:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Excellent work & thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Good video B, thanks for sharing. Nice trigger man


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Very nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

That was one STUD trigger. Looks like a crazy amount of fun!


----------

